# Pedestal Table



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

I do make other stuff than toys. A friend was having difficulty finding a small nicknack table & my wife offered that I make her one. Oh well. The friend wanted it to be painted black so digging around in my wood stock, selected aspen because it takes paint very well. Four coats of Alkyd enamel rolled on with a small roller on the top and the pedestal with a brush ( I hate painting ). Thanks for looking.

Lee


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The table turned out very nice Lee.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice Lee. Like the finish.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks great Lee. The wife and her friend should be tickled with it.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Good job, Lee. I'm with you on hating painting and you can add sanding in there too. Your wife should be proud of you on this one.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Lee

Sometimes things just come out just right and this is one the times.. 

Nice job 


=============



Lee Brubaker said:


> I do make other stuff than toys. A friend was having difficulty finding a small nicknack table & my wife offered that I make her one. Oh well. The friend wanted it to be painted black so digging around in my wood stock, selected aspen because it takes paint very well. Four coats of Alkyd enamel rolled on with a small roller on the top and the pedestal with a brush ( I hate painting ). Thanks for looking.
> 
> Lee


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice work Lee,

Ed......


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

A project well done. 

The colour suites the table design quite well. 

I am like you, the challenge is in the build, I dislike finishing. 

Great job
John


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Beautiful design Lee, I really like the shape and color. Did you design this yourself?


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

sometimes you just can't find what you want in a store. GREAT JOB!!!!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent work Lee as always! 

Corey


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Bob:

This time I went to Google Images & browsed through until I found a pedestal that I liked which happened to be larger than I need with a round top. I modified it to fit the friend's needs so I guess you can say that I "stole" the idea.

Lee


----------

